# Anyone done mermaids in their Halloween display?



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Someone on here did a pirate theme and had mermaids in their display, I would say checkout the photo albums. Maybe there would be some inspiration there.

I like the pirate skeleton idea but instead of a skeleton mermaid, what if you made her a regular mermaid but with hypnotizing eyes? Maybe she sang the pirates to their death or maybe she seduced them and sucked the life out of them? Sort of like a Medusa character but instead of turning them to stone she turns them into a skeleton? Might be a cool setup and you would just need to worry about getting the top half of a female mannequin. A wavy wig, an adult mermaid tail and VOILA! A green spotlight on her would be eerie.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

oooh, that is a very interesting take  I searched for mermaid on the forum, didn't turn up much, I have never searched the photo albums before, I will see how to do that, thank you!


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Under Picture Gallery I just typed in pirates and over 50 pages of images came up so it might take some searching.

I found this mermaid though, http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...lready-getting-new-incarnation-halloween.html

Lots of other cool inspiration if you look up pirates


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

This is actually a GID pose and stay that I tried to repaint into a bone color. She seemed a little too washed out for the blond wig. I actually picked up a reddish one over the winter to see if she looked better. Shes on a great foamed box. (rock).


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What about a Figi mermaid?


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We did a Scary Tales theme one year. I needed a space filler, so threw together a "Little Mermaid" meets "Deadliest Catch" prop.










Simple, but it received some nice comments at our party.

Eric


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I did this one.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a link to my Halloween pirate theme I did one year 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloween71-albums-props-2011-a.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloween71-albums-pirate-haunt-2011-a.html


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey TZGirls - 

We did Pirates last year and had an absolute blast - 7-foot cannon, selfie-pillory, Kraken Sea Monsters, and yes - a Mermaid. Our Mermaid was based upon another design from HF and used the clear packing tape concept to keep it lightweight. She was suspended in a fake tank of water with an underwater tank lighting effect. Some kids panicked when they saw her on the porch - it was terrible fun! Check out our builds through our profile!

































http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...e-themed-mermaid-prop-using-packing-tape.html


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love the tut thanks fright show.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Frightshow said:


> Hey TZGirls -
> 
> We did Pirates last year and had an absolute blast - 7-foot cannon, selfie-pillory, Kraken Sea Monsters, and yes - a Mermaid. Our Mermaid was based upon another design from HF and used the clear packing tape concept to keep it lightweight. She was suspended in a fake tank of water with an underwater tank lighting effect. Some kids panicked when they saw her on the porch - it was terrible fun! Check our our builds through our profile!
> 
> ...


LOVE this mermaid!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Cloe said:


> This is actually a GID pose and stay that I tried to repaint into a bone color..



Did you Make that tail? Or did it come that way? (Not sure what GID means)...that looks awesome!!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Great mermaid props everyone!! So talented & creative  Thank you all so much for your replies, I have a great place to start!


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Hallow-art said:


> LOVE this mermaid!


Thanks Hallow-art!

I based our design off of "4mygirls" Mermaid - props to her original mermaid concept:

Mermaid Link: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/109273-mermaid-sea-creature-sirena.html

We named our Mermaid "Marina" - so there's the precedent! If you do a Mermaid this year, you have to share her name.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine, from the picture Hallow-art linked, was a more benign mermaid. She was for a summer pirate party. While there were pirate skellies and such, it had light elements, too.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...rrrrr--picture250682-friends-posing-prop.html


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice job on all including the mermaid Frightshow. I can't even imagine trying to sculpt a human (or mermaid) looking face lol. It was a Glow in the dark skeleton I used tzgirls123. I sorely lack the skills and originality of others on here  I had quite a few I picked up from GR on clearance and tried painting it a bone color. I will humor you by telling you what I did and maybe you can use a little of everyone's ideas and see what you come up with. After removing legs I attached pvc to it. Off hand I can't remember where as it was a few years ago. I cut small varied size circles of pool noodle and stuck skewer sticks in them and used the cotton ball/modge podge over all of it, thinly on sticks too, to blend them in and painted. End of tail is construction foam. I used the flexible cpvc (?) so her tail was able to be bent easily.


----------



## That Crazy Halloween Lady (Aug 12, 2016)

Here is one that I have in my haunt , mermaids are the best.


----------



## EventCityMall (Aug 18, 2016)

Awesome Mermaid!! Kind of resembles my ex-girlfriend. She was very curvy too!! Love the long white hair -- well done!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Speaking of mermaids..has anyone seen projector effects featuring them yet?


----------



## kem (Sep 29, 2011)

How did you make the mermaid?


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I've never even seen mermaids done in a Halloween exhibit, so the idea of doing some is pretty interesting. The idea of a skeleton mermaid--or an evil seductive one with hypnotic eyes--is really good too. My mind automatically imagined the "Fee-jee" or Fiji Mermaids, those fairly small, sewn-together assemblages of fish tails and wood carvings used in very old circus shows to "prove" the existence of real mermaids. I always thought that was clever as the upper bodies of these creatures always looked like mummified monkeys--just ugly enough to be believable. People make modern versions of those now (out of more modern plastic materials, for the most part), and you can see those on Ebay sometimes.....


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Some people may have seen the "Pirates of the Carribean: On Stranger Tides" movie, which features some beautiful (but dangerous and violent) mermaids. Not a bad film, I thought...not my favorite in that series, but I could easily believe that it could be dangerous to tangle with a mermaid.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Here is how MERMAID turned out. the first 2 are daytime pics when I had her set up to greet guests to my birthday over the summer & the last is the only picture I got of her on Halloween.
















I put her as part of my pirates display, in her own lil cove I made....she had all kinds of treasures and sea creatures in there, was wrapped in a net like she got caught up in it to spend eternity there. She looked beautiful! I put seaweed and other under water looking plants around her cove and lit her with blue/green lights


----------

